# Milk Thistle Saves Your Liver and your Life



## Arnold (Oct 7, 2011)

*Milk Thistle Saves Your Liver and your Life*
_by S. D. Wells_

(NaturalNews) Over 1,000 new synthetic food agents have been approved for consumption in the United States in 2011, and the human liver is the body's primary detoxifier, bearing the brunt of filtering these chemical agents out so cancer cells don't develop and multiply. Milk thistle, also known as Silymarin, prevents the metastatic process, stopping the spread of cancer in its tracks.

A powerful antioxidant that protects against nerve damage and abnormal brain aging, milk thistle also fights off Atherosclerosis, Alzheimer's disease and diabetes.

Natural remedies represent the most intelligent and least expensive way to prevent and combat ailments and disease, and milk thistle offers these outstanding functions with zero side effects. It has been used for over 2,000 years to prevent and treat liver disease. Silymarin is actually the extract of the seed-like fruit of the milk thistle plant, which comes in capsules, liquids and teas, but since it doesn't dissolve well in water, the most popular form is the standardized extract.

Currently, there are two ways to address America's chronic care management system. The first way is to make sure you have enough health insurance coverage to pay for the ultra-expensive treatments offered by doctors prescribing pharmaceuticals and for surgeons, who charge an arm and a leg (no pun intended) for cutting organs out of your body when they fail.

The second way is to wait until you are sick and possibly dying, and then to scramble to find natural remedies for your ailments, hoping it's not too late to save you from the massive over-indulgence of chemicals you failed to regulate along life's path.

Fortunately, there is preventive care, which cuts off disease's fuel and heads it off at the pass. This method requires consumers to read a few informative articles every week and to head to the local health food store to purchase the proper, effective vitamins, supplements, and yes, milk thistle.

The liver performs hundreds of critical metabolic functions, including filtering out drugs and alcohol. Research shows that antibiotics and pain relievers increase the liver's stress and damage. In fact, Tylenol is the number one cause of acute liver failure in the United States.

Today, hormones and antibiotics pollute drinking water. In addition to the ones we take for sicknesses, millions of Americans, who eat meat, consume and then excrete more of these same chemicals because they are given to chickens, turkeys, cows, and pigs in order to prevent infection from over-breeding, unkempt quarters, and abnormal growth.

Since the FDA and the CDC have already allowed over 80,000 chemicals to be approved for consumption without testing and without labels to warn consumers, it's a cold hard fact that at some point, everyone will consume toxic food agents that create acid in the body and foster disease. The battle must be fought on both ends - by consuming organic foods that most likely do not contain chemicals, and then by detoxifying the body on a regular basis using herbs and supplements.

Learn more: Milk thistle saves your liver and your life


----------



## Arnold (Oct 7, 2011)

*ADVANCED CYCLE SUPPORT Rx™*


----------



## BIGELI (Oct 7, 2011)

Nice read!

BIGELI!


----------



## JCBourne (Oct 7, 2011)

Whats the recommended dose of milk thistle for say a 200 pound guy?


----------



## Arnold (Oct 7, 2011)

500mg to 1,000mg daily.


----------



## BIGELI (Oct 8, 2011)

Animal pak has 500mg of milk thistle per serving!

BIGELI!


----------



## packers6211 (Oct 8, 2011)

Good article bro and very important. I took PP's Liver Juice I bought from Orbit to use with the Beastdrol!!! Def kept my bloodwork looking good.


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 8, 2011)

Prince said:


> *ADVANCED CYCLE SUPPORT Rx???*




I take advanced cycle support every day, all year long...


----------



## oufinny (Oct 8, 2011)

ACS is great and if you just want milk thistle walmart has it for cheap, wouldn't be expensive if u wanted to low dose year round with vitamin and fish oil.


----------



## TGB1987 (Oct 8, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> I take advanced cycle support every day, all year long...


Same here. I use it on or off cycle I just adjust my dose from 4 caps on cycle to 2 caps a day off cycle. Advanced Cycle Support has helped my BP and just makes feel like I taking extra care of my body. Advanced cycle support has all the ingredients needed to support the body during times of Stress which for most people is all the time lol. What I like is the fact that it has so many good ingredients in one supplement and it is not underdosed like most supplements that contain multiple ingredients in one. Here is what you get






*ADVANCED CYCLE SUPPORT Rx??? contains 7 key ingredients for complete 'on cycle' protection.*

*Milk Thistle (Silybum marianum)* - One function of the liver is to detoxify and remove toxins, including heavy metals and chemotherapy, from the body. Milk thistle is a liver protective. It is an antioxidant that helps repair damaged liver cells. Studies have shown evidence that silymarin acts almost solely on the liver and kidney. The antioxidant properties in silymarin are believed to be the protective factors. Laboratory studies demonstrate that silymarin functions as a potent antioxidant, stabilizes cellular membranes, stimulates detoxification pathways, stimulates regeneration of liver tissue, inhibits the growth of certain cancer cell lines, exerts direct cytotoxic activity toward certain cancer cell lines. 

*NAC (N-Acetylcysteine)* - NAC can help to prevent damage to the liver being a powerful anti-oxidant and cell detoxification co-factor, NAC works to eliminate your body of free radicals and heavy metals. N-Acetyl-Cysteine is currently the dietary supplement of choice for building up cysteine or conserving the body's store of Glutathione, Cysteine and other Sulfhydryl anti-oxidant resources. This is very crucial for the body's life functions, as NAC helps the body neutralize toxins, heavy metals, such as mercury. 

*Hawthorne Berry* - is highly recognized herb for the heart and cardiovascular system. It has the ability to dilate (enlarge or open) the coronary arteries (the vessels that supply blood to the heart), thus improving blood and oxygen supply to the heart muscle. It also strengthens the hearts pumping ability (muscle), helping the heart to beat more forcefully and efficiently. In addition, hawthorne appears to dilate the highways of other blood vessels around the body, thereby allowing blood to circulate more freely with less strain on the heart. Another benefit of hawthorne berry is that it harbors potent antioxidant properties, which are believed to exert cholesterol lowering effects and reduce the accumulation of fatty plague in the arteries ??? the hallmark of atherosclerosis. 

*Saw Palmetto (Serenoa repens)* - is used popularly in Europe for symptoms associated with benign prostatic hypertrophy (enlargement of the prostate). Although not considered standard of care in the United States, it is the most popular herbal treatment for this condition. Saw palmetto was listed in the United States Pharmacopeia from 1906 to 1917 and in the National Formulary from 1926 to 1950. Saw palmetto extract is a licensed product in several European countries. Multiple mechanisms of action have been proposed, and saw palmetto appears to possess 5-?-reductase inhibitory activity (thereby preventing the conversion of testosterone to dihydrotestosterone). Hormonal/estrogenic effects have also been reported, as well as direct inhibitory effects on androgen receptors and anti-inflammatory properties. 

*Coenzyme Q10 (CoQ10)* - boosts energy, enhances the immune system, and acts as an antioxidant. Clinical research suggests that using coenzyme Q10 supplements alone or in combination with other drug therapies and nutritional supplements may help prevent or treat some of the following conditions: Heart disease, High blood pressure and High cholesterol. Researchers believe that the beneficial effect of CoQ10 in the prevention and treatment of heart disease is due to its ability to improve energy production in cells, inhibit blood clot formation, and act as an antioxidant. Several clinical studies involving small numbers of people suggest that CoQ10 may lower blood pressure. Levels of CoQ10 tend to be lower in people with high cholesterol compared to healthy individuals of the same age. 

*Celery Seed Extract* - 3nB is the active compound that is unique to celery. 3nB was discovered as the active component of celery in response to investigations by researchers seeking to explain some of the medicinal effects of celery including the lowering of blood pressure and the relief of arthritis. High blood pressure is usually the result of too much fluid there is in your blood and how flexible or resistant your blood vessels are. Retention of sodium (salt) leads to increase fluid volume in the blood while hardening of the arteries and the hormones released during stress lead to loss of flexibility or constriction of blood flow. In treating high blood pressure, doctors usually prescribed diuretics (water pills) to reduce the fluid volume and vasodilators to relax the arteries to reduce the resistance of blood flow or beta-blockers to turn down the pumping action of the heart. 3nB appears to help lower blood pressure by both acting as a diuretic and vasodilator through impacting the production of prostaglandins as well as acting in a similar manner to drugs known as calcium-channel blockers. 3nB has also been shown to lower blood cholesterol levels and reduce the formation of arterial plaque in experimental studies. This effect may increase the elasticity of the blood vessels and also lead to lower blood pressure readings. 3nB also appears to promote some effects on areas and systems of the brain that control vascular resistance. 

*Grape Seed Extract* - is a natural plant substance that has a concentrated source of oligomeric proanthocyanidins (OPC). These anti-oxidants help protect cells from free radical damage and also promotes healthy circulation. Grape Seed Extract is rich in polyphenols, a compound that's high in antioxidants. Studies have shown OPC to be more powerful antioxidants than vitamin C, E, and beta-carotene. There are countless studies that demonstrates the many health benefits of grape seed extract. It has been extensively researched across the globe. In the research of Dr. Jacques Masquelier et al., the Pasteur & Huntington Institutes and 7 other leading Universities in Europe, Grape Seed Extract has been shown exceptionally effective fighting against free radicals in the body.


----------



## Speez (Oct 9, 2011)

I take Milk thistle twice a day, once in the early morning and once after my work out daily, they are 1000mg capsules.


----------



## gt55yw (Oct 9, 2011)

I usually take my milk thistle out of the capsules. I think it's ironic to take a liver supplement and make my liver work harder to process it lol


----------



## Kleen (Oct 9, 2011)

Milk thistle is definitely a great thing to have in your daily regimen, and the ACS has a ton of other beneficial ingredients too. Great article Prince.


----------



## PappyMason (Oct 18, 2011)

gonna have to stock up on some thistle


----------



## BlueLineFish (Oct 18, 2011)

what is the consensus regarding milk thistle and the inhibition of gains while taking it with ph cycles


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Oct 18, 2011)

BlueLineFish said:


> what is the consensus regarding milk thistle and the inhibition of gains while taking it with ph cycles



No idea.  The only study I've seen shows that it blocks androgen receptors in the prostate.


If you guys are looking for a highly absorbent milk thistle product, check out: Liver Juice : Unparalleled Liver Protection


----------



## gamma (Oct 20, 2011)

gt55yw said:


> I usually take my milk thistle out of the capsules. I think it's ironic to take a liver supplement and make my liver work harder to process it lol



the caps get broke down in digestive process in the stomach

x2 on advance cycle support g2g


----------



## R1balla (Oct 20, 2011)

good post. milk thistle is for sure one of my staples


----------



## langdigines (Oct 23, 2011)

yeh milk thistle is a great product, always run it during ph cycle and encourage others to aswell. Although it isnt the cheapests its a must during cycle, every day is a fair comitment though. It will be interesting when more tests get done on it!


----------

